

How Super-Precise Atomic Clocks Will Change the World in a Decade  - nickb
http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/news/2007/12/time_nist

======
edw519
Just got an email from President Graham about a ycombinator funded start-up
using a super precise atomic clock and a little Javascript 42.0 to build a Web
14.0 time machine.

pg, when you send me that email on 02/14/2028, kindly attach the winning
Powerball numbers for 12/12/2007. Thanx.

~~~
ivankirigin
Winning on the election slogan "why vote for the lesser of two languages?"

~~~
eru
Unrelated - but funny:

Cthulhu for President. Why vote for a lesser evil?

------
jraines
alternate title: How Super-Precise Atomic Clocks Will Change the World in
3.1536 x 10^8 Seconds

------
ivankirigin
"NIST's Time and Frequency Division hardly invites a sense of precision."

The description that follows could be used for any truly productive
environment I've known. Why does a publication like wired need to perpetuate a
stereotype of scientists in white lab coats without a spec of dust anywhere?

